# Pamācības >  AVR no saakuma.

## Raimonds1

saaku lasiit Dzhona Nortona -AVR -An introductory course tulkojumu krievu valodaa, iegaadaajos pie Valtera un Rapas.
Jautaajumi:
Par asembleesanu  ::  hex failu veidoshanu .hex.
kaa asemblers lasa programmu rindu pa rindai.
Kaa generee warning un error, kaa tos peec tam labo?
Kaadi labi linki?

----------


## janispu

> Par asembleesanu  hex failu veidoshanu .hex.
> kaa asemblers lasa programmu rindu pa rindai.
> Kaa generee warning un error, kaa tos peec tam labo?
> Kaadi labi linki?


 http://www.atmel.com   AVR Studio 4.x. Šī programma to visu dara. Neko labāku arī nevajag.  Protams, ja nav riebums pret Windows, neesmu skatījies vai ir versijas arī citiem OSiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Mortons salīdzina Atmel un PIC
labāka arhitektūra, komandas katrā takti (PIC - 4 taktis)= 4 reizes lielāks ātrums, 32 darba reģistri, 3 reizes vairāk komandu, isākas programmas, iespēja daudzkartējai pārprogrammēšanai.
PIC esot tieša pieja portiem, AVR - nav.
PIC- problēmas ar savietojamību. 
Kas ir PIC priekšrocības?

----------


## Epis

izņemot to tevis minēto tiešo pieju pie protiem laikam tad PIC vairāk nekādu priekšrocību tad arī nav. es vismaz vairāk nekādus PIC bonusus nezinu.

----------


## Raimonds1

varbūt cena??

----------


## janispu

> Kas ir PIC priekšrocības?


 PICiem ir daudzi modeļi, kuriem takts frekvence ir 40MHz, ir vairāki modeļi ar integrētu USB interfeisu.
Pats esmu Atmel fans, jo tā arhitektūra un ideoloģija ir gandrīz tāda pati/ vai gandrīz kā Z80 un Intel (<486) procesoriem. Gadījumos, kad ir izvēle starp pazīstamo un nezināmo,  izvēle ir par labu pazīstamajam.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vareetu par MUX kaadas domas - kas, kaa kaapeec?

----------


## Epis

nevaru saprast ko tu domāji ar "MUX" saistībā ar PIC,atml ??

----------


## Raimonds1

Paraleeli lasu graamatu par pashiem programmeshanas principiem un tur piemeeri no MCS kontrolieriem.

----------

